# 2011 price drop ???



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

It seems to me that the 2011 prices have dropped. I realize that the 2011 components can be different from how the 2010 bikes were built, but even the frame prices seem to be lower.

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2011/


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

The RS went from Ultegra to Rival components


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been shopping and noticed that a few mfg. lowered the gearing components on 2011 models.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Same story every year it seems..


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do we have any eveidence that the prices might drop as a result of the S5 introduction?


----------

